# Starting a Vineyard in NW Missouri



## galen1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## admiral (Nov 17, 2009)

How big is your vineyard and what is the implement being loaded off the truck? I am looking forward to watching and hearing of your progress.


----------



## Scott (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work there, skid loader, tractor you have all the fun equipment. 


That's too flat of land to be in Missouri






Have fun and welcome


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## galen1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Admiral, that is a load of wire with a wire jenny on top. Inside the coil of wire are gripplers, tension tool, staples, etc. I also unloaded grow tubes,anchors and stakes. When done, there will be close to 3 to 4 acres planted. Grapes on order are, Chambourcin, St. Vincent, Vignoles, and Traminette. May try to add Noriet and or Concord.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought that ground looked familiar.

Looks like your a stones throw away from my inlaws up in Plattsburg, MO


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2009)

ibglowin this is off topic, but I am a stone's throw from Plattsburgh.........NY.


You are going to be a bit larger than a home vineyard....... This is where the fun begins. You are planting some great varieties. You might also want to try Corot Noir along with the Noiret. If I had a longer growing season like you, I would go with Corot Noir. You might want to try some Chardonel as well for a white. It is a cross of Chardonay and Seval. It is very vigorous and has gorgeous clusters. It is one of the easiest hybrids to make wine from if you have a long enough growing season.


As far as the posts, I have pounded many many posts in large end down. It makes for a slight movement when first put in, but gets soid very quickly, especially over winter. The large end down resists upward movement from frost.


What type of training system will you use? So many questions...........


----------



## admiral (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh my! You will have plenty to do. Best of luck to you.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 17, 2009)

looking great...keep us all posted frequently w pictures


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice! Can't wait to see more photos of the vines this spring.


----------



## galen1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Scott (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok that looks more hilly.


Wow shorts and sandles, sooo long ago and yet so long away.


Best of luck and have fun


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2009)

Love the "toybox" as my father inlaw would say!


----------

